

Marissa Mayor, Yahoo's new CEO, is Pregnant - jeggers5
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/internet/Yahoos-new-CEO-Marissa-Mayer-is-pregnant/articleshow/15018836.cms?

======
stevewillows
Original discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4253935>

------
kmfrk
Now imagine seeing the same article if a new male CEO were expecting a child.

~~~
pdeuchler
The double standard is disgusting

